# Caylee Anthony *probably* found



## LadyBug (Dec 11, 2008)

We're watching the news right now and they think they've found Kailey Anthony. It was a utility worker, he found a black trash bag and it has remains in it. It's so new it's not on the web yet, but I'll try and keep this up dated. It's just a heart breaking case, and I know we've had some other threads on her, soI thought I'd keep it up dated.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.wesh.com/news/18253946/detail.html


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 11, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> http://www.wesh.com/news/18253946/detail.html


^thanks for that


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 11, 2008)

:vomit::cry4:
^ pretty much how this has made me feel


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 11, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> :vomit::cry4:
> ^ pretty much how this has made me feel



yup, it really stinks

and it's creepy having it right in our 'backyard' the way it is:?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 11, 2008)

It's ALL that has been on the news today. I listened to the live coverage in the background on my computer at work. They're pretty sure it's her. I wonder if they'll let mom out of jail to attend the funeral. :rip:Caylee.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

Man this made me cry.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 11, 2008)

That poor little girl  I feel so fortunate to have been born to mature parents who were financially and emotionally stable and wanted a baby. I can't help but wonder if this would have happened if Casey had waited a few years, until she was in a strong relationship with a husband and ready for a child, instead of having a baby at her young age. So many young mothers take fine care of their children anyway. What a waste. Poor Caylee, she didn't get any say in who she was born to... I wonder what Casey's parents will say now. And do they regularly let parents out of prison to attend their murdered children's funerals? It seems like Casey doesn't deserve to attend it and clearly didn't love her child enough NOT to kill her. It seems like her presence would just cause a spectacle at a sad event that should be focusing on Caylee, not her mom.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 11, 2008)

This article has lots of good background for those of you who are not in Florida where it is in your face all the time. 

http://www.local6.com/news/18253078/detail.html

I don't usually follow these things, but this one has been so bizarre you can't help yourself.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow. That is so sad. 
I sure would of hated to be that utility worker!  The way he described picking up the bag and "a skull rolled out of the bag when I picked it up". Gives me the shivers just thinking about that. ehttp://www....I probably would of screamed. 

ETA: nevermind. I found that Casey is her mother..... 

ETA#2: After re-reading those articles, I'm answering my own questions! Apparently, they won't know for sure if the remains are Caylee's until 1 to 2 weeks when the results come back...so, sometime during Christmas. What sad news during the holidays  

Emily


----------



## myheart (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the extra information. I hadn't heard anything about the case. I can't believe it took a whole month for someone to say that a little girl was missing....?!!! How horribly strange is that?!!!!

myheart


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for that link, Slavetoabunny! 

Weget the most info on Nancy Grace here. I love her! I know some people hate her. 

Cindy Anthonysaid about the "Nancy Grace's of the world" on Larry King last night,how when they have Caylee back home with them, that all the people that believed she was stille alive, will never watch Nancy again. NOT! She lies almost as much as her daughter. (Who is coined by Mike Brooks (Former Fed with the FBI, who appears on Nancy Grace nightly) has said "When Casey's mouth is moving, she's lying". So true!


Actually, they already have the dental records, they know now if it's her, I'm sure, please.

(The Anthony home is now, officially, a crime scene.). They are searching for matching trash bags, etc. 

Then, they're just waiting for the DNA, even though, before DNA, officials could identify bodies. They are just waiting for the actual forensics to prove it.:? 
I've been following this all day/night. Poor little girl...:rainbow:


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have cried many tears for Caylee.... I knew in my heart that she dead but when the news that her remains may have been found I cried. I was hoping agaist all hope that she was alive though... My 11 year old daughter and I have followed this everyday and my daughter always asked if they found her yet... It was sad when I had to tell her yes...

I hadmy first daughter shortly after I turned 19... yes I missed not being able to go out with my friends anytime I wanted... But I knew my baby came first and I don't regret giving up that part of my life and my friends understood and alot of times they came over and hung out at my house... I can never understand how heartless people could do things like that to any child let alone their own child... I guess I never will


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 12, 2008)

Poor, poor Casey had an anxiety attack when her attorney told her about the discovery and asked for a sedative. Sure she had an anxiety attack - she knows her butt's reallyfried now!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, does Florida still fry them or what?

I love Indiana - we have a cooker, poison pump and I wish we'd bring back the hangers!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 12, 2008)

I *think* they just use lethal injection here. The prosecution said they won't pursue the death penalty even if the remains turn out to be Caylee though.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 12, 2008)

I hope I don't offend anyone but ...... 

that's too bad. That woman is a waste of our oxygen.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 12, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I hope I don't offend anyone but ......
> 
> that's too bad. That woman is a waste of our oxygen.


:yeahthat:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 12, 2008)

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> I hope I don't offend anyone but ......



For some reason, I am sure you wont! :shock:
Totally agreed.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 12, 2008)

I think that in a case like this, when you've got the perp. for sure, might as well nuke them.
I can see leniancy if there were reasonable doubt, but come on! At least you guys have decent laws down there when it comes to jail time. It's still only 25 years in jail in Canada... life doesn't actually mean a whole lifetime.

I can't really see keeping 1st degree murderers around if there is no dispute in the conviction. What's the point? Eye for an eye is very old testament, and isn't very civil, but I think that it is fair when you've set out to murder someone who's done you no harm.

Retalitory murder,.... meh. Someone kills my father on purpose, and I kill them, that would be fair. Killing a kid tho? there's never justification. Look up Phoenix Sinclair, and you'll see the crap going through our Canadian justice system. We don't even have the option of execution.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 12, 2008)

It really makes you wonder what some people are thinking. I mean, how stupid are these people? OK, if they're stupid enough to do crap like this in the first place, they are going to get caught. I just don't understand what their little tinker-toy brains were thinking.

EDIT: Florida still uses electrocution. I bet lethal injection is their first option, though.

There are 38 states that allow capital punishment. Most use lethal injection as their primary method, but some just can't let go of tradition! For those of you who don't know, some states still use the firing squad, hanging, electrocution, and lethal gas.


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 12, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I hope I don't offend anyone but ......
> ...




i have to say i kinda agree:?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 12, 2008)

As heinous of a crime as it is, I still think that an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind. I would reserve capital punishment for the REALLY nasty people. I am not saying what she did was not evil, but I don't think she should die for it. I think rotting in prison works for her (gives her time to think about it, live with the guilt when it finally sinks in).


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 12, 2008)

kherrmann3 wrote:


> I think rotting in prison works for her (gives her time to think about it, live with the guilt when it finally sinks in).


This is a good point really since when you think about it killing her would just be an easy way out. :?


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 12, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> kherrmann3 wrote:
> 
> 
> > I think rotting in prison works for her (gives her time to think about it, live with the guilt when it finally sinks in).
> ...


i think i've heard my mom say that once or twice(not necessarily about her). it is a good point.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 12, 2008)

How nasty does it have to be then? I am frustrated that your tax dollars will go to keeping someone like her alive, and well fed. Some people are actually incapable of feeling guilt... had a case of that up here in Canada a few years ago. The man was not actually mentally capable of differentiating between right and wrong. That's a far harder case to deal with, IMO. 
However, she obviously knew what she was doing.
If ppl are bent on keeping these kind of folks around, maybe we should bring back the stocks and pillories.
Displayed in town as an example.


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 12, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> How nasty does it have to be then? I am frustrated that your tax dollars will go to keeping someone like her alive, and well fed.


and that's the other side of the argument of 'keepin' them around because killing them is the easy way out for them vs. killing them because it's our monay that's going to take care of them'


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 12, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I think rotting in prison works for her (gives her time to think about it, live with the guilt when it finally sinks in).


What she did was horrendous, but yeah I really don't think she should get the death penalty. Let this 22 year old party animal contemplate what she haslost through her actions. I honestly don't think she is suffering any guilt though. It does stink that the taxpayers have to pay for it though.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 12, 2008)

I've heard of people getting the death sentence for one murder. That's not right in my opinion. I think capital punishment should be for people who are serial killers, pedophiles/serial rapists, leaders who order genocide, etc. I think the guilt of killing your own child should be enough, along with a hefty prison sentence. If you kill your own child, don't you think that there's something wrong with her upstairs?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 12, 2008)

Apparently it was drugs that made her have something wrong upstairs.

I just can't see it...... She is a piece of crap IMO. Let her rot for a few years...... then zap her.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 13, 2008)

I wonder if she can actually care about anyone other than herself? Some people just don't get it, I wonder if she'll be sitting in jail in 20 years feeling SO sorry for herself, but not thinking of her dead child.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 13, 2008)

You guys don't need to be gentle with me! I know we need to watch out for youngens.

But? She is worthless. My hubby says "Just ***** her".:shock: While that is cheaper for tax payers, whoa. I wonder how many others feel this way?

Kinda like OJ, another Sociopath. :X


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 13, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I *think* they just use lethal injection here. The prosecution said they won't pursue the death penalty even if the remains turn out to be Caylee though.


I've heard they will if they find trauma to the skull or any other body part.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 13, 2008)

To be honest I think people like her should earn their keep. They should be made to work long hours from sun rise 'til sun set and if she dosent dont feed her! Whilst the guilt of killing your own child is enough of a punishment, it dosent seem like she is, nor will be, taking that guilt trip.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 13, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> To be honest I think people like her should earn their keep. They should be made to work long hours from sun rise 'til sun set and if she dosent dont feed her! Whilst the guilt of killing your own child is enough of a punishment, it dosent seem like she is, nor will be, taking that guilt trip.



You know, I think you are right on here!

THere's a warden inArizona I thinkthat makes life in the pokey pretty hard. People complain that it's not humane - uhhh.


tents to live in for some 
no gym equiptment 
getting out and working hard 
bologna sandwiches for lunch - they have to pay for them 
they have to wear pink clothing 
Nothing but "G" rated movies 
Cut out all but Disney and the weather channel on cable (there's a law that they have to have cable tv in jail)
So basically, he's making them work and do their time... not letting them hang out and live off the tax payers. 

He's also said something about [sic] "if it's good enough for our soldiers, it should be good enough for our inmates." And our soldiers don't get the luxury of cable, and have to carry heavy stuff in the heat and wear their uniforms and stuff.

I love this guy!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 13, 2008)

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > To be honest I think people like her should earn their keep. They should be made to work long hours from sun rise 'til sun set and if she dosent dont feed her! Whilst the guilt of killing your own child is enough of a punishment, it dosent seem like she is, nor will be, taking that guilt trip.
> ...



I wish more places were like that, especially with all the gang violence around here at the moment. I remember watching a tv programme at my mums friends house, I cant remember what it was but for some reason seem to remember it being a cooking programme and they showed some of the inmates rooms, I was disgusted! There was tons of bottles of fizzys drinks, macdonalds wrappers and cups, fish and chip wrappers etc I thought *WTF?* and one of the guys said "seriously, whats up with that? they go there to be punished. Thats like living luxury compared to what alot of us deal with" and even worse they did nothing but sit in bed all day watching tv :grumpy:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 13, 2008)

I had a friend who said they should bring back the Roman Gladiator games to get rid of the worst people. While I think it's sick, I guess that would solve the problem...

Back to her being nuts, I wonder if she was medicated, the weight of what she did would sink in? I mean, some people don't realize how erratic their behavior has been until they are put on some form of medication. It lifts the fog for them, so to speak. 

I'm glad I live in a happy state with no capital punishment...


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 13, 2008)

As a mom, this whole case has just made me sick!! It was obvious thatCasey was lying from the start. And those conversations that she had with her brother shortly after she was arrested: "I just know she's somewhere close by. I can feel it. And I just know in my heartthat she's alive." Gah! Give me a break!! 

Usually, I am a very strong supporter of the death penalty. I'm 99.9% more likely to say "Fry'em!" instead of "Make them suffer the guilt...keep'em alive."

Yet, in this case...IDK. Casey Anthony has been a whack-job for years. Of course a lot of it was from being on drugs...street drugs, not her meds. Maybe I hesitate because we have some family members who are mentally ill (NOT to that extent!). But, I have seen first hand how erratic, and yes, psychotic, they can be. They can be normal (ie, stable) one day, make stupid choices like deciding they don't need their meds, and soon....all h*** breaks loose. They MUST be held accountable for their actions, but at times they literally may not be "sane". 

Caseyshould never see the light of day again, so to speak. Throw her in prison, and throw away the key. Get her on meds, and let her contemplate all of the poor choices she made that let her getunstable enoughto kill her own child! And for heaven's sake, keep her away from the rest of the law-abiding public - NO parole, EVER.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 13, 2008)

wabbitmom12 wrote:


> And those conversations that she had with her brother shortly after she was arrested:Â  *"I just know she's somewhere close by.Â * I can feel it.Â  And I just know in my heartÂ that she's alive."Â



This is what made me think she had "disposed" of the body in that woods. :?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 13, 2008)

Throw a pedophile/child killer in with the general inmate population, and they don't last too long, if you know what I mean. There is virtually no inmate (except the other child killers) who will allow the murderer to live comfortably.

However, when you stick them in solitary, they go zipadee-doo dah, and live out their prison sentence quite comfortably. Take a look at the recent high-profile murder cases... defence always asks for solitary confinement, to "protect" the murderer. 

I have a pal who worked in Kingston Prison, where we keep Paul Bernardo, and his comment was that the folks in prison often live better than poorer folks. Apparently Bernardo spends his days reading... real tough life.

Isn't there a railway to build somewhere? Get out them hammers, and start with the rock crushing She better be productive if they plan on keeping her around.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 13, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Throw a pedophile/child killer in with the general inmate population, and they don't last too long, if you know what I mean. There is virtually no inmate (except the other child killers) who will allow the murderer to live comfortably.


Like good ol' Jeffrey Dahmer? He was beaten to death with the bar from an exercise/weight machine while in prison.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 13, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Isn't there a railway to build somewhere? Get out them hammers, and start with the rock crushing She better be productive if they plan on keeping her around.


Excellent idea! And excerise really is GOOD for mental illness.


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 13, 2008)

I think they should exicute her... nobody who does something like that to a child deserves to live... Caylee was just a baby...and there is no reason on this earth for casey to kill that angel... 

I try not to judge until I know all the facts but in this case the woman is a nut job...And I amnot overly fond of the grandmother


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, she's definitely a nut job. Once we find out how little Caley died, I might revert back to "Fry her a**"!

As for Grandma, she's something else too. Maybe "nut jobs" runs in the

family.  Although, I'd probably be a bit weird if I suspected my child of killing my grandbaby. It would be so awful.


----------



## lemon (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh thats so sad.
I olmost cryed.
And now i am scared, i am 9.


----------



## RexyRex (Dec 13, 2008)

Lemon, don't be scared. I'm sure that you have parents that love you more than life. But it's okay to cry for Caylee, I've shed a few tears for that little girl myself.

You know what this makes me think of though? Do any of you remember Susan Smith? For those that don't, here's her wiki:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susan_Smith

I live in Charlotte NC, which isn't very far from Union so the coverage here was non-stop, as I think it was nationwide. Anyway, I 13 when this was going on and I remember when Susan Smith held a press conference pleading with the carjackers to return her babies...her _performance_ was utterly heartbreaking. My mom (who is NOT an emotional person) was sobbing for this woman. I remember her holding onto me so tightly saying "I just need to hold my baby for a minute, something that poor woman can't do." 

After it came out that she drove her car into a lake and her boys drowned alive, my mom said that life in prison was too good for her. She said that Susan should be locked in a room full of mothers and see what happens. I think the same should happen to Casey. Throw her in a room full of mamas...I think that they would show her a thing or two.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 13, 2008)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> Throw her in a room full of mamas...


Ha...now THAT would be justice!


----------



## BethM (Dec 14, 2008)

I've written in some other threads about fairness and equality and choice and the greater good and things like that. 

But I totally believe in the death penalty in cases like this. There are crimes where someone can go to prison and get through it, learn something, and come out the better for it. I think those people deserve some help. (But they don't necessarily deserve cable tv, fast food, etc.) I have a hard time believing a mother who would murder her own child is among them. 

I want my tax dollars to be spent helping people who need it and can make their lives better from it. I do not want my tax dollars to be spent keeping people like this alive. I think anyone who murders her own child gives up her rights.

For that matter, someone who is absolutely guilty of deliberate murder should be executed. In my opinion. People who kill children should, at the very least, be let out in the general prison population. That would take care of them.

Although I haven't really followed this particular case, we've had some high-profile murder cases around here that are really scary. Kelsey Smith (18); Precious Doe (3); Ali Kemp (19). Their murderers all got life sentences. It makes me sick.


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 14, 2008)

I might feel different about the death penilty but caylee was just a baby and she could not defend herself..


----------



## RexyRex (Dec 19, 2008)

They just confirmed that the body that was found is Caylee...

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28315643?GT1=43001

Sadness, I don't know what to say.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 19, 2008)

Poor little one :tears2:


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 20, 2008)

Rip Caylee... ink iris:even though I didn't know her... I don't think I will ever for get her

:angelandbunny:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 20, 2008)

My feeling on this at the moment is, and it will probably change soon...

Casey should be put in a tiny sell and told "you are going to die within the next month", nothing else. Then somebody should take her and kill her at some random time, leave her not knowing when her last day will be. Then put her in a CO2 chamber, make it slow and painful. :X


----------

